# Factory alarm and immobilizer interface



## ophidia31 (Apr 14, 2011)

:seeya New guy here and would like to start off with something Ive thought about over my days of research and lurking this and the other forum along with google searching.

I know what some guys are thinking "Here we go again, another immobilizer thread" but I may have something different that you havent thought about before. Now I cant try this on my own vehicle because I dont have a GTO, but there is a 95% chance I will have one before years end so Ive been doing more research on them. 

So heres the thing. Issue one is the immobilizer and most know that you solder the key into the system with the relay that gets triggered with the remote start. Sometimes it works, sometimes not and usually an unlock then start sequence gets to start the vehicle. 

Ive looked at some of the pictures on here with the key disassembled and seems that you can just solder to the circuit board instead of leaving the key in the car. Worry one solved. Now the unlock sequence. (This is were Im not sure since I dont have my own key to mess with but they work pretty much all the same way.) Since youre already in there messing with the circuit board, you can probably take the three push buttons off the board and wire in three seperate relays and the appropriate outputs of the aftermarket system that will then make make contact between the necessary contacts on the circuit board for each button to function. 

That way using the arm, disarm and trunk release outputs of an aftermarket alarm/remote start or just remote start will let you stop doing a song and a dance in order for the car to start since I would do that stuff automatically like it normally should. 

And lastly about the battery problem, if you remove the battery and wire in a 12v to 3v adapter (which I assume is the voltage of the battery) you wont have to worry about the battery dying and having to take everything apart. Im not sure on the drain it would have on the battery to be wired up to a constant source though. It shouldnt be bad day to day because I cant imagine the current needed is that high. If you will leave your car off for extended amounts of time, I guess you can wire in an on/off switch for the convertor and put that by the fuse box or something. 

Questions, comments, concerns? In theory it seems like it would work without a hitch.


----------

